# Pull type drop spreader



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Looking for a good pull type (ATV) drop spreader for sidewalks. I have always used a broadcast spreader but a new contract requires a drop spreader. I will be spreading both mag flake and calcium pellets. Looking to buy something asap and wanting everyone's input. 
Thank you
Robert.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;2088290 said:


> Looking for a good pull type (ATV) drop spreader for sidewalks. I have always used a broadcast spreader but a new contract requires a drop spreader. I will be spreading both mag flake and calcium pellets. Looking to buy something asap and wanting everyone's input.
> Thank you
> Robert.


Is it possible, or worth it, to build a delfector that turns your current broadcast spreader in to a drop? instead of buying a whole new spreader for 1 account..


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Mike, hope your doing well. 
This is a huge account and need two dedicated spreaders for this lot anyway so I have to buy two no matter what.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

snocrete;2088294 said:


> Is it possible, or worth it, to build a delfector that turns your current broadcast spreader in to a drop? instead of buying a whole new spreader for 1 account..


We did this for a broadcast spreader this fall. We acquired a retiriment community that has long but thin sidewalks. What we did was took a spare mud flap we had and cut it to about 4-6" wide then drilled holes into it. Put a few zip ties through the holes and tied it to the frame of the spreader around the spinner. Works pretty well but I've only tried iti once so far.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;2088297 said:


> Hey Mike, hope your doing well.
> This is a huge account and need two dedicated spreaders for this lot anyway so I have to buy two no matter what.


gotchya....never owned a drop spreader, so no help here on what to get. good luck:salute:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Snow ex drop spreaders...check em out.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

All I can find for snow ex is walk behind on there website.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rob_cook2001;2088758 said:


> All I can find for snow ex is walk behind on there website.


http://www.snowexproducts.com/product/drop-pro/


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

or...

http://www.snowexproducts.com/product/precision-pro/


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

or...

http://ventrac.com/products/sa250/

When you are on the page, wait for it to start scrolling through pictures of it on different machines...the ATV is the second pic it scrolls too. As in you don't need a Ventrac to use this.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

How much material will you be spreading and what's the width of the walks?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Epoke. Expensive but I hear worth the money...
http://www.epokena.com/


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The walks are 5ft and 6ft wide. I spread 24 to 48 bags per event. I would really like a pull type so it can be ran on any ATV instead of one mounted on the ATV.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

why?? Cost?


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

I was going to suggest the ventrac but I see it was already mentioned. You could buy or have some sort of a tow cart made to hold and tow it. I picture the Ryan aerator type of side wheel configuration, like this:

http://blog.ralphhelminc.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Ryan-Tow-Behind-Aerator.jpg


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Just for security. I always have 3 ATV's on site. With a pull type if one ATV has a break down you could un hook and hitch to another ATV.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rob_cook2001;2088855 said:


> Just for security. I always have 3 ATV's on site. With a pull type if one ATV has a break down you could un hook and hitch to another ATV.


Get Honda ATV's, They will never break down!wesport

Just my extremely biased opinion...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

rob_cook2001;2088837 said:


> The walks are 5ft and 6ft wide. I spread 24 to 48 bags per event. I would really like a pull type so it can be ran on any ATV instead of one mounted on the ATV.


Ok.... So you'll be probably be doing 2 passes to get coverage which limits the options. How about a modifying a walk behind drop spreader to be a tow behind, something like this as an example http://snowdogg.com/products/saltdogg-spreaders/walk-behind/wb400/ . I'd give you a hand with the fabrication, you just buy materials and buy a couple lunches.

Have you given any thought about using liquid on the walks, from a equipment perspective you'd have more options to get coverage in one pass.



WIPensFan;2088875 said:


> Get Honda ATV's, They will never break down!wesport
> 
> Just my extremely biased opinion...


Honda ATV's....... guess you've never owned a Yamaha......:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF;2088886 said:


> Ok.... So you'll be probably be doing 2 passes to get coverage which limits the options. How about a modifying a walk behind drop spreader to be a tow behind, something like this as an example http://snowdogg.com/products/saltdogg-spreaders/walk-behind/wb400/ . I'd give you a hand with the fabrication, you just buy materials and buy a couple lunches.
> 
> Have you given any thought about using liquid on the walks, from a equipment perspective you'd have more options to get coverage in one pass.
> 
> Honda ATV's....... guess you've never owned a Yamaha......:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


What's a Yamaha??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2088886 said:


> Ok.... So you'll be probably be doing 2 passes to get coverage which limits the options. How about a modifying a walk behind drop spreader to be a tow behind, something like this as an example http://snowdogg.com/products/saltdogg-spreaders/walk-behind/wb400/ . I'd give you a hand with the fabrication, you just buy materials and buy a couple lunches.
> 
> Have you given any thought about using liquid on the walks, from a equipment perspective you'd have more options to get coverage in one pass.
> 
> Honda ATV's....... guess you've never owned a Yamaha......:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


A little birdie told me to tell you it would be cheaper for Rob to buy the spreaders than have to buy you a couple lunches. Lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan;2089056 said:


> What's a Yamaha??


Besides making a great durable and reliable ATV they also made great 2stage snow blowers too...Thumbs Up



Mark Oomkes;2089057 said:


> A little birdie told me to tell you it would be cheaper for Rob to buy the spreaders than have to buy you a couple lunches. Lol


So you talked to you cuz from Kazooooooo....... Hi Toad :waving:

I'd be easy on Robert, he's a great guy and would help a friend out in a moments notice..... A couple baskets of fried Bison Nutz (Rocky Mountain Oysters) and a couple $4.00 24oz fud lights would be fine by me.Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF;2089082 said:


> Besides making a great durable and reliable ATV they also made great 2stage snow blowers too...Thumbs Up
> 
> :laughing:...Learn something new every day!
> 
> ...


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Alright Rob, my last bullet:

http://www.snowexproducts.com/product/ground-drive/

Everything you wanted.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan;2089131 said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


On a semi serious note Yamaha had a ATV called a Terrapro in the late '80's. It had a PTO in the back for running a mower, tiller, 2 stage snow blower and a few other implements. They were slow and heavy but were pretty impressive machines. They imported them for a couple years but the US market didn't latch onto them. A friend use to have a Yam dealership and he still has 2 of these machine he bought for personal use. 
They would make a pretty good sidewalk rig with a inverted blower and a drop spreader or sprayer on it, you could get it all done with one pass.


----------

